# Scientists Discover Rare Carnivore Shrimp



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

Scientists Discover Rare Carnivore Shrimp

Wed Mar 16, 7:29 PM ET

Add to My Yahoo! Science - Reuters

SALMON, Idaho (Reuters) - A military biologist has documented a new species of fairy shrimp in Idaho, one of only four species among hundreds that are longer than an inch (2.54 cm) and eat their relatives, officials said on Wednesday.


Dana Quinney, a biologist with the Idaho National Guard, said the new species most closely resembled "a feathery preying mantis with an attitude."

Unlike the vast majority of fairy shrimp, the new species is armed with spines and ready to rumble with its smaller counterparts, said Quinney, adding, "This guy is a carnivore, grabbing onto little guys and eating them."

The 3-inch (7.6-cm), flesh-colored crustacean can lie dormant for years, even decades, in egg form, emerging only when infrequent rains and runoff fill the desert lakes of southwestern Idaho. Then it goes amok, eating, mating and laying eggs before another dry spell descends.

In lean times, the mega-sized fairy shrimp -- which sports hooked arms, a forked tail and turquoise-colored reproductive organs -- clamps its fairy shrimp cousins to its abdomen to store for future dining.

"It's a very cool critter," said Quinney.


----------



## Jumbo Tummy (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like an Alien!!!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Reminds me of a brine shrimp though.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I wonder what a proven pair would get on the market.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've shrimp eggs that when hatched look really similar to these, except they didn't have those tentacles. But the shrimp did go through a dormant cycle similar to the one mentioned above. All I did was have to add water, keep the temprature at 78 and they'd hatch.


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 4, 2005)

It doesn't say but they look like they are from the same family as brine shrimp. 3 inches long though? What critter eats them is what I want to know.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think they are the climax predators/top predators in their salty community.

Except for maybe birds.  

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Eeewww.... I wouldn't want to be swimming and run into something like that....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

JanS said:


> Eeewww.... I wouldn't want to be swimming and run into something like that....


Come on, it sure beats that ugly larvae you had crawling around!


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

Facehugger!!!!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Come on, it sure beats that ugly larvae you had crawling around!


LOL! Point well taken.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Are these things related to those little packages you can buy at walmart that turn into prehistoric fish or some bs. Dunno i saw something like it at walmart.

Andrew


----------

